# :: ECS Tuning :: BBS RM Wheel Bolts and Center Caps Now Available !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning is proud to now offer a selection of BBS RM wheel bolts and center caps for those refinishing wheels or in need of replacements.
*Please click the images below for pricing and more information.*

*BBS RM Wheel Bolts - Gold*


*BBS RM Wheel Bolts - Chrome*


*BBS RM Center Caps*


*BBS Center Cap - Flat Hex Design*


*BBS Center Cap - Flat Round Design*

*Please click the images above for pricing and more information.*


----------



## limapolo (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: BBS RM Wheel Bolts and Center Caps Now Available !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

i'm looking for replacement bolts for the wolfburg whheels (BBS RXII) this fit? 
thanks!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: BBS RM Wheel Bolts and Center Caps Now Available !!! (limapolo)*

These bolts are a bit different than the RXII style... The RXII's use a 12 point security torx head and are a bit more difficult to source. We'll have to take a look and see if they are available.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shotokanman (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: BBS RM Wheel Bolts and Center Caps Now Available !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

do you have a bbs center cap for the mk 4 jetta wolfsburg rims?
thanks


----------



## limapolo (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: BBS RM Wheel Bolts and Center Caps Now Available !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_These bolts are a bit different than the RXII style... The RXII's use a 12 point security torx head and are a bit more difficult to source. We'll have to take a look and see if they are available.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks!


----------



## limapolo (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: BBS RM Wheel Bolts and Center Caps Now Available !!! (shotokanman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shotokanman* »_do you have a bbs center cap for the mk 4 jetta wolfsburg rims?
thanks

x2!


----------



## shotokanman (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: BBS RM Wheel Bolts and Center Caps Now Available !!! (shotokanman)*

bump for an answer.............


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: BBS RM Wheel Bolts and Center Caps Now Available !!! (shotokanman)*

We have the OEM VW center caps available, but unfortunately not the BBS versions.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: BBS RM Wheel Bolts and Center Caps Now Available !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

i wish i knew the flats werent threaded as listed on the site. just a heads up, they are not rs fitment.


----------

